

JavaScript Idiosyncrasies - hamidr
https://github.com/miguelmota/javascript-idiosyncrasies

======
notduncansmith
Javascript does have some (well-known) warts, but once you grok function
declaration and variable hoisting many of these listed "idiosyncrasies" become
obvious. Also, most of these are things you should never do anyways.

------
kris_zhang
I found similar one: [http://javascript-
puzzlers.herokuapp.com/](http://javascript-puzzlers.herokuapp.com/)

